# Big Blue's Foundry Business



## Phishfry (Jun 2, 2016)

Great news for the industrial base.
http://www.manufacturingnews.com/news/2016/Trusted-Foundry-0531161.html


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't they make the rad hardened chips too.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAD750


----------



## ronaldlees (Jun 4, 2016)

It's really scary that they think they can outsource this stuff.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 4, 2016)

The author states that Sematech is over. Intel and Samsung pulled out last year and the consortium collapsed shortly after..
http://www.bizjournals.com/albany/news/2015/04/06/intel-samsung-leave-albany-semiconductor.html

Intel passing the baton to Asia?
https://www.semiwiki.com/forum/content/4378-intel-not-inside-sematech.html

“The real issue is what’s happening at the university and national institute level in the U.S. regarding fundamental research,”
http://semiengineering.com/semiconductor-rd-crisis/


----------

